# Nintendo NES on your Desktop!!!



## PuffDragon (Mar 9, 2008)

Being an avid NES player and fan...I figured I would share this link with you guys. Yes, I still play the original NES and even have an unopened console hidden away safely!!! I'm sure some of you are familiar with emulators and whatnot...for those of you who are not...enjoy these classics.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://nintendo8.com/toplist/">http://nintendo8.com/toplist/</a><!-- m -->

I can finally use this smiley and mean it!!!

:viga


----------



## blackforces get you (May 21, 2008)

i play emulators but be careful because those are illegal. i do play them but i dont have them on my pc. anyway i use the pc remote and also i have nintendo 64 roms and stuff which i usually play but i dont use since somthing happened with the controls. anyway i play snes games as well but yeah i think ill like the link ill check it out. share with me all the links you got ill gladly use them


----------



## PuffDragon (May 22, 2008)

These are flash based ones embedded to the website. No downloading or anything. I do not believe it is illegal.


----------



## blackforces get you (May 22, 2008)

yeah thats not illegal but the emulators i play are which i keep secrelty lol. i shouldnt have sed that dont call the cops PLEASE!!!! lol


----------

